# What cigar boxes are all Spanish cedar?



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have heard that Artrio Fuentes are all SP but was wondering which others there are. I'm thinking of making some frankinstine shelves for my wineador out of old cigar boxes on the cheap.

Second question, any SC gurus out there that can explain to me how I can tell SC from other woods. I ask because there is a cabinet Co that is going out of business and they have quite a bit of what they beleave is SC but they are not 100% sure. So it's my chance to grab up a bunch for cheap but not going to buy if I'm not positive what it is.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The only way I know is by looks and smell. I would sand lightly old stock and people that have worked with it would know. unfortunately I have no way to convey the smell or looks into words to help you. 

Maybe take an old box apart and take a piece with you with a sanding foam block? sorry best I have.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Taste it... no really, If you get some spanish cedar saw dust in your mouth it will be sour / bitter for hours. It is probably the only wood I have ever worked with that left such a horrible taste in my mouth. I have since went to a full respirator when I work with it.


----------



## Goingyard (Mar 6, 2011)

Good question buddy. Look foward to the answers.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Most are made from SC and it should be easily identified by sanding it and you can smell it.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

As people have said the smell and look.

the hard part is determining spanish cedar and american cedar.

American cedar is used often in cabinets because it is anti bug properties. Wool will be eaten by many bugs especially moths. Back when wool clothing was the norm a cedar cabinet war thought to be high class. This is still seen today in cedar chest often seen at the foot of a bed for storing blankets. If you are fortunate enough to have your grandparents around ask your grandma what cedar balls are. All of these are american cedar, which is why I think the cabinet company, if cedar, is American cedar.

American cedar and Spanish cedar's bigest noticeable difference is how fragrant they are. American cedar is much more fragrant than Spanish cedar which is why it is not good for cigars. If a cigar were to spends time in an AC humi, you would taste nothing but cedar. 

so my 2 cents but I hope it gives you a little more information


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

So no one else is recommending the taste test then... I guess I'm the only weirdo that uses all of my 5 senses, even when better judgment says not to.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Stubby said:


> So no one else is recommending the taste test then... I guess I'm the only weirdo that uses all of my 5 senses, even when better judgment says not to.


No taste is good, I will never forget it myself lol But I don't know if someone that hasn't sanding it would know the difference. But good idea maybe between the three it will be enough.

I think the key is knowing so he can buy the closeout sale of SP


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys

Unfortuanatly I'm thinking my sample is mahogany. I sanded it and no cadar smell at all, wanting it to be and to make sure I took a drive to another wood shop that works with and has SC. He planed it and again no smell, he tells me it's Mahogany most likely. I'm still hopeful that there is some in there supply.

I'll eat some later:hungry:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

foxracer72 said:


> Thanks for the help guys
> 
> Unfortuanatly I'm thinking my sample is mahogany. I sanded it and no cadar smell at all, wanting it to be and to make sure I took a drive to another wood shop that works with and has SC. He planed it and again no smell, he tells me it's Mahogany most likely. I'm still hopeful that there is some in there supply.
> 
> I'll eat some later:hungry:


Spanish Cedar is mahogany!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

bpegler said:


> Spanish Cedar is mahogany!


yes, it's in the mahogany family. Funny thing is, SC is not a cedar nor is it from Spain!

just google it and check out the wiki page (taking you the "Cedrela" page) it will tell you everything you need to know.

Just think it needs to smell like a cigar box, I'm sure you know what that is...


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Spanish Cedar is mahogany!


Very true! Honduras Mahogany is also a very acceptable lining material for a humidor as it has pretty much identical properties to Spanish Cedar.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Spanish Cedar is mahogany!


True, To be clear My sample was a mahogany(no cadar smell at all to keep the bugs out) not SC mahogany


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

what color was it?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Stubby said:


> Very true! Honduras Mahogany is also a very acceptable lining material for a humidor as it has pretty much identical properties to Spanish Cedar.


An excellent choice. Dense wood that doesn't impart flavor to cigars.

I had a rather large humidor built into my house a few years ago, and this is one of the woods we considered using.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> what color was it?


Light red, that should have been a sign, it didn't have the darker red that I'm used to seeing in SC. I would post a pic but my comp died and only have an iPad for the forums


----------

